

Secret Service probing potential Target data breach - 8ig8
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/12/18/secret-service-target-data-breach/4119337/

======
8ig8
Sorry. Old news. Discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930258)

